# Ft Fisher Tarpon



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok, most of you have seen or heard about this. I spent the last 10 days fishing Fort Fisher with the family. On 7-30-10 We went out. I really wasnt feeling well so I was being lazy, nothing much was happening. I had my 13'6 CTS 5-8 with a saltist 30h casted out for shark. I had a 6" steel leader 5' 100lb mono rub leader and 50lb shock. I was using a spot head for bait. About 1:30 or so it started screaming. I ran over and grabbed the rod, I saw something land in the water where it had been out but didnt see the fish. One of my other rods bowed over so I handed the big on off to my 10yr old son Tyler. The fish came out of the water 2 more times, but far enough away I couldnt make out what it was. I really thought it was a spinner shark at first. When it made it over the bar I realized quickly it wasnt a shark, but still didnt know it was a tarpon. At about 20yds out I saw it cruising through the waves and yelled its a tarpon. It had made a run before but was still green. I got close enough to grab the leader but was scared to put to much on it as I couldnt see how well it was hooked. when I got the leader he screamed off again. It took about 20 min, but Tyler landed the fish easily without my assistance. The fish ended up being 52.5" tl long and 47 FL I would estimate its weight from 60-70lbs. The fish was released alive and swam off , but did so pretty tired.Tyler is becoming quite the fisherman and already has the catch of a lifetime off the surf. He has outfished me and several others on this board more than once. I would have handed all over again if I knew what was on it, I think I was happier for him than I would have been for myself.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap,have a youngen that I feel the same way about,so know just how proud you are... Congrats to you and your son..


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

That is freakin awesome. Heck of a fish.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

That's fantastic! Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Once in a lifetime from the beach! Was the spot head just sitting on the bottom with a normal fishfinder rig?


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW!..Great job!!


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Whoa Dude! 

Incredible Tyler! Congrats!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Outstanding!
That is something your son is still going to be telling people about 50 years from now.
And all the better that it went back alive.
Did you pull a scale for a souvenir?


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

wow congrats


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Excellent work, and more importantly you knew to release the Tarpon rather than just killing it for pictures...very impressive! Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## dupsgm (Aug 27, 2009)

*Nice Catch*

Awesome job! Nice to see it released unharmed also. Congratulations.:fishing:


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I caught one just like that, last night. Then the alarm went off and I woke up. 

Great catch, great report.


----------



## fshndad (Aug 4, 2010)

Outstanding !! thats what being a DAD is all about


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Very nice. Congrats Dad, and son


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

cONGRATS ON MAKING IT INTO THE FISHERMSAN'S POST


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

. Congrats Dad, and son .days like that dont come every day wish they did ....very nice/
.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Congrats on a great catch....


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

Great catch. That will be a great memory for life.


----------

